# Leaking sliding windows on 7099F



## jh28 (May 9, 2012)

Has any body had this problem? When the rain comes from the rear at about a 45 degree angle, water runs down the window from the roller box. It then collects in the blind trough before overflowing and running down the wall. This only happens to the side window by the entrance door and the bathroom window.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We have had a 7099f for more than 12 months now and have never had this problem.
We were at Lady J.s rally at Brean in April and the rain and wind was horrendous all week, but we stayed dry.


----------



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

*leaking windows on 7099f*

We have a 7099f for over a year now and never had any problem


----------

